# Kickback 3 on a Big Dummy?



## pypdjl (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi,
I have recently built up a big dummy, and would like to put a centre kickstand on it to make child carrying duties easier!

Has anyone tried fitting an xtracycle kickback 3 to a big dummy?
Based on the fitting instructions it looks like it might work?

Thanks!


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

pypdjl said:


> Hi,
> I have recently built up a big dummy, and would like to put a centre kickstand on it to make child carrying duties easier!
> 
> Has anyone tried fitting an xtracycle kickback 3 to a big dummy?
> ...


It doesn't answer your specific question, but everyone seems to rave about the Rolling Jackass center stand (Rolling Jackass). Just another option you may want to check out.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

+1 for getting a center stand. I didn't have my cargo bike without one; i can't imaging routinely loading the kid up without it.

I looked at the rolling jackass. They are definitely very high quality. Crazy expensive, though - and I have a BFD so I was in for a ~6 week wait, which pushed me over the edge to build my own. 

You might want to try the facebook group for BD/BFD - IIR yes, yo ucan use one of the xtracycle center stands, but i'm not sure and they would probably know.

Otherwise, and If DIY isn't an option for you, then yes, i think $400 for the RJ is worth it.


----------



## pypdjl (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The RJ does look good, just a bit on the eye-wateringly expensive side!


----------

